# where to find SAE40 compressor oil or synthetic???



## Jaansu

I just bought my first compressor, a Porter Cable PCFP02040, and the manual specifies only SAE40 oil. The local box stores sell a Husky and a Powermate synthetic oil. I can't find specs on viscosity for any of these or at any other stores I have called.

Is this cheap Husky oil or the synthetic Powermate oil OK to use? I've read the synthetics are better. But I'd like to be sure I'm not violating the P-C warranty by going with something without a SAE rating. P-C customer help wasn't any help nor was calling Husky or Powermate. Where can I get a good oil?


----------



## tractornut

I just did a quick google search and found out that sae 40 is available from most major auto parts stores although it may be a special order item you can also order amsoil full synthetic online from amsoil.com


----------



## Jaansu

thanks Tractornut. Pep Boys carries something called Royal Purple SAE 40 that says it is good for compressors. I have a call into the company to double check since I thought motor oils were not typically used in compressors.

It's surprising that P-C would specify a 40 wt oil which seems so difficult to find. I called them up and basically they could not tell me where to find it.


----------



## tractornut

The main difference between typical engine oil and compressor oil is that most engine oils have detergents in them to keep dirt and debris suspended in the oil so that it will make its way to the filter and get trapped there. Compressor oil is non detergent which means that dirt and debris will settle to the bottom of the crankcase instead of flowing through the system causing damage to bearings and cylinders since most compressors do not have oil pumps and oil filters there are a few other differences but this is the most important one ideally you should use non detergent oil which I believe penzoil still makes in a 40 weight however standard 40 weight oil will work fine just change it a little more frequently than the manual says especially when you first start using the compressor


----------



## Jaansu

*found it*

I called P-C tech line back and they gave me the factory contact. I found out that they recommend a synthetic DeWalt oil D55001 which I can order from Amazon. Great! I'm good to go now.


----------



## shanonmethod

Yes it is ok till the machine have no problem occurs.If you can find starting or refilling problems then use synthetic coil oil.


----------

